# Lulzsec...



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 22, 2011)

What do you guys all think of them?


----------



## mosaix (Jun 22, 2011)

If they're responsible for the hacking and theft of personal information from websites then I regard them exactly the same as I would if they'd broken into and office block and rifled a set of filing cabinets. They're thieves.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 22, 2011)

I think their abilities are a little more serious than just basic thievery, Mosaix. They've claimed responsibility for shutting down the CIA's website and compromising the identities of FBI agents, as well as hacking the PS3 and the PBS website.


They've also claimed responsibility for a recent Nintendo hack but that was not at all serious.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 22, 2011)

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> I think their abilities are a little more serious than just basic thievery, Mosaix. They've claimed responsibility for shutting down the CIA's website and compromising the identities of FBI agents, as well as hacking the PS3 and the PBS website.



Yes, Kahn I agree. I only chose that particular aspect of their activity because I could directly relate it to a non-cyber offence.

If the guy that was arrested yesterday is found guilty then I hope they 'throw the book at him'.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, one man is not the network and I think at best his affiliation is very loose. Not too long ago they managed to hack Bethesda and, if I understand correctly, have them blackmailed into making changes to Skyrim or else they'll release beta source codes.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 26, 2011)

I shouldn't be surprised, I suppose, but according to the papers today the 19 year old that was arrested has aspergers, apparently. Maybe it's an occupational hazard that goes with hacking.


----------

